# Camera fix AOKP



## AOKPxFR3AK

If anyone is looking for a camera fix for AOKP to get it working here's a link- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1591212

If you want mms to work here's a link- http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24897-mms-fix-for-aokpcm9-gummy-and-any-other-ics-based-2nd-init-roms/

Hope this helps 
WARNING- the camera patch only works on VIVOW, I REPEAT VIVOW ONLYY!!!
Sent from my AOKP Rom Build 38


----------

